# Nike Vapen and Zoom Force boots info



## djglitch (Dec 4, 2011)

i'm thinking of getting these boots. If anyone owns these or has experience with them, a review or any info would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

djglitch said:


> i'm thinking of getting these boots. If anyone owns these or has experience with them, a review or any info would be awesome. Thanks


They are on the opposite spectrum of stiff/softness. You should do more research here: EasyLoungin ? EasyLoungin | Nike Boots


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I own ZF1's and originally bought the Vapens before returning them. They are both comfortable boots, but I preferred the stiffer ZF1.


----------



## FreshPrince (Dec 4, 2011)

rode 32 lashed for 6 years. currently riding vapens, very similar boot


----------

